# besoin de conseils à propos d'un mac powerbook g4 17'



## deby (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour votre attention. 
Voilà je viens d'acquérir mon tout premier ordinateur et mon choix c'est orienté vers un mac. N'ayant cependant pas les moyens de me payer un des derniers modèles j'ai opté pour un powerbook g4 d'occasion. 
Comme je vous l'ai dit je suis novice en informatique et je me demande plus en plus si j'ai fait le bon choix quant à l'usage que je veux en faire,écouter de la musique,regarder des films,aller sur internet,télécharger un peu, stocker des données,pouvoir les partager dans un premier temps et quand je serais plus à l'aise,faire du montage photos,videos...
Mais je n'en suis pas là et pour l'instant regarder un film et écouter de la musique est le parcours du combattant pour moi! 
J'ai passer beaucoup d'heures sur les forums afin de tenter d'apprivoiser la bête,la personne qui m'a vendu l'ordinateur m'avait proposer de me faire une petite "formation",nous nous étions donner rendez-vous mais il m'a posé un lapin et depuis plus de nouvelles.
 Mon premier problème a été la lecture de mon disque dur externe; en effet n'ayant pas d'ordinateur je stockais toutes mes données sur un disque dur externe verbatim 500G,malheureusement mon ordinateur ne reconnaissait pas ce disque, en m'informant j'ai appris qu'il fallait que je le reformate en fat32 afin que le mac puisse le lire or, il était déjà en fat32 je l'ai donc formater en ntfs, de cette façon le mac le lit mais je ne peux rien écrire dessus,je ne sais plus comment faire. 
J'ai compris aussi que l'architecture de l'ordi était powerpc et non intel comme sur les derniers,j'arrive maintenant à trouver quelques applis équivalantes mais je galère pour les mises à jours,par exemple je n'arrive pas du tout utiliser i tunes.
Un autre soucis: la mémoire de l'ordi est presque pleine,il y à 1G de mémoire vive (ce qu'on appelle aussi la RAM?) et 40G de disque dur,apparemment je pourrais rajouter 1G de mémoire vive et 40G de disque dur? Est-ce exact? &Comment faire?
 Pour l'instant je suis complétement perdue et je ne parviens pas à exposer clairement mes problèmes et à expliquer ce que je cherche,je tenterai ultérieurement de cibler plus mes questions.
Le seul système que je connaissais un peu était windows,je trouve le clic droit très pratique pour copier/couper /coller/supprimer sans passer par la barre supérieure, connaissez-vous un tutoriel ou autre chose qui pourrait m'aider afin d'apprendre comment utiliser au mieux le finder et le clavier?(je ne sais me servir que du trackpad pour le moment.)
En attendant je vous sollicite surtout afin que vous m'orientez vers des sites qui m'aiderait voire des personnes...Evidemment si j'avais un connaisseur sous la main ce serait le top. Encore merci pour votre attention,j'ai vraiment besoin de conseils,l'on m'avait vanté la simplicité de mac mais je trouve que tout est compliqué même les choses qui me paraissaient simplissime sur pc. Aujourd'hui l'ordi rame comme jamais même le son qui ne déconnait pas déconne,l'écran s'éteint parfois, la batterie s'use de plus en plus vite j'ai vraiment peur de le planter à force! Toutes mes excuses pour ce manque de clarté.


----------



## Oizo (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas très récent comme ordi mais ça reste une bonne machine. Pour l'usage que tu veux en faire il peut très bien faire l'affaire. Pour le montage vidéo par contre il risque de manquer de puissance, ça fonctionnera, mais lentement !

Déjà qu'il ait le système 10.5 est une bonne chose. C'est ce qu'on peut installer de plus récent sur cette machine. 

Pour la mémoire vive (ou la RAM effectivement), il faudrait voir quel est le modèle exactement de ton PowerBook G4 (cliquer sur la pomme en haut à gauche puis aller dans "À propos de ce Mac"). Les premiers modèles ne pouvaient pas dépasser le 1 Go de RAM, les suivants peuvent monter à 2 Go, ce qui est déjà beaucoup mieux.

Le disque dur peut être changé mais c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple ! (comme souvent sur un ordi portable). 

Pour le disque dur externe, le FAT32 aurait dû marcher. En NTFS le Mac ne reconnaîtra qu'en lecture effectivement.


----------



## deby (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir et merci beaucoup pour ta réponse oizo, le vendeur m'avait informé qu'effectivement je pouvais rajouter 1G de RAM, pour en être sûre je vais voir dans "à propos de ce mac"&#8594;matériel&#8594;mémoire? Et puis...Je ne saisis pas trop la nuance puis-je d'un côté rajouter de la RAM et d'un autre rajouter de la puissance au disque dur? Il m'a semblé que le vendeur m'aie parlé d'un truc comme ça... Merci de m'éclairer, c'est vraiment sympa de prendre du temps pour la nulle en informatique que je suis,j'ai néanmoins soif de connaissances dans ce domaine.


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2013)

Tu vas simplement dans "à propos de ce Mac" et tu indiques ce qui est affiché. Sans aller sur "plus d'infos".

Ensuite si le modèle permet d'ajouter de la RAM il faudra aller sur plus d'infos puis mémoire pour voir si un emplacement reste libre pour en rajouter. Car par exemple si tu as deux emplacements, les 1 Go de RAM peuvent occuper soit un emplacement, soit deux par deux barrettes de 0,5 Go.

Pour le disque dur, il n'est pas possible d'augmenter sa capacité, il faut le remplacer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Pour le disque dur, il n'est pas possible d'augmenter sa capacité, il faut le remplacer.



Et sachant qu'il s'agit de disque dur IDE, ça devient rare  Et donc cher !


----------



## deby (6 Septembre 2013)

Ok, alors en tout premier lieu sans aller "sur plus d'infos" il y est indiqué: 

processeur:1.5 GHz PowerPC G4 mémoire:1Go DDR SDRAM.

 Dans matériel,

 il est indiqué: 

nombre de CPU: 1 
Cache de niveau2 (par processeur): 512Ko
Mémoire: 1Go, 
Vitesse du bus: 167MHz

Et dans mémoire&#8594; matériel:

 SODIMM0/J20STANDARD 512Mo DDR SDRAM PC 2700U-25330 ,et,
 SODIMM1/J23REVERSED 512Mo DDRSDRAM PC2700U-25330

J'éspère vraiment pouvoir en rajouter,j'ai rien mis dessus et il est plein,de plus je ne peux pas me servir de mon disque dur externe, connaissez-vous une façon ou un logiciel permettant de "nettoyer" l'ordi? A la manière d' une défragmentation sur PC par ex? Merci pour vos réponses,je préfererai l'apprivoiser plutot que de le vendre mais j'avoue me décourager peu à peu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2013)

deby a dit:


> connaissez-vous une façon ou un logiciel permettant de "nettoyer" l'ordi? A la manière d' une défragmentation sur PC par ex? Merci pour vos réponses,je préfererai l'apprivoiser plutot que de le vendre mais j'avoue me décourager peu à peu.



C'est un Mac, pas un PC sous Windows, Mac OS X ne "pollue" pas comme Windows, et tous les soit disant "nettoyeurs qui "boostent votre Mac" ne sont que des escroqueries.

Par contre, tu nous parle de mémoire en confondant allègrement (habitude Windows ?) "mémoire" et "capacité de stockage". La mémoire, c'est la Ram, là, tu as 1 Go d'installé, mais pour l'augmenter, il te faut remplacer une ou les barrettes, car il y en a deux d'installées. Il est possible de les remplaccer par des barrettes de mêmes caractéristiques, mais de 1 Go de capacité, ce qui portera la mémoire à 2 Go. Tu peux aussi n'en remplacer qu'une pour arriver à 1,5 Go.

Pour la capacité de stockage, tu ne dis rien de la capacité du disque dur, ni de son taux de remplissage. À priori, ces machines étaient livrées avec un disque de 80 Go, il est possible de le remplacer par un plus gros, mais avant d'en arriver là, peut-être serait-il possible de gagner de la place ! Tu as "récupéré" cette machine, il parait donc probable qu'elle contienne des choses (applications, documents) dont tu n'as que faire !


----------



## Madalvée (6 Septembre 2013)

Pour la vidéo, trouve toi un vieil iMovie/iLife ou Adobre Première 6 et achète d'occasion une vieille caméra à cassettes DV, ce sera fluide.


----------



## deby (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

c'est noté Madalvé, merci du conseil.


Pascal, excuses-moi, je ne pense pas confondre, car que ce soit sur pc ou mac, je ne sais faire la 

différence entre "mémoire" et "capacité de stockage":rose:, pourrais-tu me l'expliquer stp?

La personne qui me l'a vendu m'a dit que le disque était de 40 Go et qu'apparemment je 

pouvais aller jusqu'à 80 Go, si je ne peux "rajouter" quoi que ce soit au niveau du disque dur , 

cela veut donc dire que la seule chose à faire serait de remplacer le disque dur de 40Go par un 

autre de 80Go?

Comment puis-je faire pour vérifier la capacité du disque et son taux de remplissage?

J'avais cru comprendre qu'effectivement les logiciels qui permettent de nettoyer ou de booster 

un mac ne sont que mascarade, or ce qui m'échappe,c'est: est-ce que nous sommes tout de 

même protégés d'éventuels virus ou infections de quelqu'ordres que soit? 

Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire pour gagner de la place, j'imagine bien qu'il doit y avoir 

tout un tas de choses qui ne me servent ni ne me serviront pas mais comment les reconnaitre?

J'ai fait un tour dans l'ordi mais je ne sais même pas ce que je peux effacer, si je le peux, si cela 

n'affectera pas le système,tout ça, tout ça...Ça peut paraître évident mais pas du tout pour moi, 

c'est pour ça que si il avait exister un truc assez intelligent pour faire le boulot à ma place 

c'aurait été super! 

Outre les applications,(même si je ne sais encore à quoi elles servent toutes,mais sur ce point 

j'arrive à me renseigner toute seule plus ou moins)quelles seraient les choses dont je 

puisse me débarasser sans faire de dégats?

Je reste au ras des pâquerettes mais j'en apprends tous les jours,j'avance...doucement. Mais 

sûrement.

Mille mercis à tous pour ces précieux conseils


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2013)

Pour les applications, il existe une façon simple de les supprimer si elles ne servent à rien : Après avoir vérifié qu'il n'existe pas de procédure de désinstallation dedans, jeter leur dossier/fichier du dossier Applications. S'il existe une procédure, deux cas de figure : 1) elle est simplement décrite : suivre les instructions à la lettre, et 2) il existe une application ou un script de désinstallation : l'utiliser.

Pour l'intégrité du système, ne pas mettre la main dans les dossiers "Bibliothèque" (les deux, celui de la racine, et celui du dossier de départ (celui avec une icône en forme de maison), ni dans le dossier "Système".

Pour connaître la capacité réelle du disque dur : Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque, tu le sélectionne à gauche (la première des deux icônes), et tu regardes en bas de la fenêtre, la capacité est indiquée. Ça ne devrait pas être 40 Go, les PowerBook 17 pouces ont été fournis avec un disque de 60 Go pour ceux de la toute première génération, puis de 80 Go pour les deux ou trois suivantes, et enfin 100 Go pour l'avant dernière, et 120 Go pour la dernière, il n'y a jamais eu de PowerBook 17 pouces avec un disque de 40 Go.


----------



## deby (8 Septembre 2013)

Ah oui autre chose, 

je viens tout juste de souscrire à un accès adsl, je n'avais aucun problèmes de son depuis que je 

l'ai, mais depuis,quand j'écoute un morceau sur you tube les 15 premières secondes "sautent" 

et grésillent, même chose au départ d'un film de ma bibliothèque...une idée? (je sais ça paraît 

grotesque dit comme ça...) En fait c'est pour ça aussi que je me suis dit que quelque chose de 

malveillant aurait pu pénétrer le système... 

La connexion est aussi extrèmement foireuse depuis la box,alors qu'avant je me connectais via 

mon téléphone portable et ça marchai du tonnerre, j'en étais même étonnée, l'on m'avait 

prévenu que l'airport fonctionnait nikel.Ce qui était vrai... Avant. La connexion via ethernet galère 

grave, je suis obligée de me connecter tout le temps en wifi via airport, qui fonctionne pas 

terrible mais toujours mieux qu'avec le câble, c'est pas très logique tout ça... Je me renseigne 

du côté de mon serveur également. Ça me paraît vraiment bizarre que du jour au lendemain la 

carte son et la carte airport déconnent! (Euh...ça se dit ça "carte airport") Le modem c'est quoi 

exactement? Dans quels cas s'en sert t'on?

Une autre petite question à laquelle je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse: lorsque je veux aller

dans "utilitaire de disque" depuis finder, l'on me laisse le choix entre somme de contr. de l'image 

(CRC_32) et somme de contr. de l'image (MD_5)? Mais qu'est-ce que cela veut bien pouvoir 

dire???!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------

AÏe la capacité du disque est bien de 37,3Go... Cela voudrait-il dire que le disque aurait-été déjà remplacé?


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2013)

deby a dit:


> AÏe la capacité du disque est bien de 37,3Go... Cela voudrait-il dire que le disque aurait-été déjà remplacé?



Effectivement ce disque n'est pas celui d'origine. Comme l'indique Pascal, ces machines étaient livrées avec un disque de 80 Go. C'est dommage que le disque aie été remplacé par un de capacité moindre ! Certainement pour raison d'économie...

Que la connexion Ethernet fonctionne moins bien que le Wifi est effectivement anormal !
Que le son déconne pour les vidéos qui sont sur le disque dur vient peut-être que la mémoire est saturée. Surtout si c'est de la vidéo haute définition.

Le modem intégré ne te servira pas à grand chose, c'était pour les anciennes connexion bas débit. Il peut servir éventuellement à envoyer des fax.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2013)

deby a dit:


> AÏe la capacité du disque est bien de 37,3Go... Cela voudrait-il dire que le disque aurait-été déjà remplacé?



Comment as tu eu cette info, si tu ne peux pas lancer l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## deby (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous! 

Pascal, tu dois surement faire allusion à ça, quand tu dis que je ne peux accéder à l'utilitaire de disque:

" Une autre petite question à laquelle je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse: lorsque je veux aller
dans "utilitaire de disque" depuis finder, l'on me laisse le choix entre somme de contr. de l'image 
(CRC_32) et somme de contr. de l'image (MD_5)? Mais qu'est-ce que cela veut bien pouvoir 
dire???!"

(désolée, coment fais-t-on les citations?)

Si si je peux ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque,mais j'ai le choix d'y rentrer en cliquant soit sur  (CRC_32) ou (MD_5), quelle est la différence?

Pensez-vous que le remplaçement du disque dur est un pari risqué pour la néophyte que je suis?
Savez-vous où je pourrais chiner des conseils? je vais déjà me renseigner du coup d'un tel disque.

Merci.


----------



## deby (9 Septembre 2013)

S'il vous plaît, pouvez- vous m'aider pour l'achat de barrettes RAM DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700, je m'y perd dans tous ces sites...


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2013)

deby a dit:


> S'il vous plaît, pouvez- vous m'aider pour l'achat de barrettes RAM DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700, je m'y perd dans tous ces sites...



Ici par exemple : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...go-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-a-vie.html


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Ici par exemple : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...go-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-a-vie.html



Ca fait cher pour un ordinateur de cette age! non?


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Ca fait cher pour un ordinateur de cette age! non?



Le prix est élevé effectivement, j'avais trouvé moitié moins cher sur le site de Crucial mais il est indiqué non compatible avec le PowerBook G4... Pourtant c'est aussi de la RAM DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700...


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2013)

essaie sur ebay sur le bon coin


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Le prix est élevé effectivement, j'avais trouvé moitié moins cher sur le site de Crucial mais il est indiqué non compatible avec le PowerBook G4... Pourtant c'est aussi de la RAM DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700...



Il peut y avoir des raisons, telles que "ECC" ou encore "Parity"  Pour l'ibouque, c'est "non ECC, no parity !


----------



## SadChief (12 Septembre 2013)

@deby
A l'époque où mon PB G4 était jeune, je m'assurais d'avoir tout en double ou en triple...
J'ai donc une paire de barrettes Samsung PC2700S (2x1Go) que je crois avoir installées une fois dans mon PB, pour vérification, et qui traînent depuis soigneusement rangées dans une boîte dans un tiroir... Quant au DD, j'ai un IDE Toshiba  60 Go (origine Apple) et un Fujitsu 80 Go (origine Apple aussi), en provenance de mon ancien iBook et de mon PB, respectivement.  Il est possible qu'un des deux DD ne soit plus au top de sa forme, mais je ne me rappelle plus lequel. Un des deux (sinon les deux), est certainement bon.
Si vous le voulez, je peux vous faire tout ça (barrettes mémoire et 2 DD) à 100 euros (plus 5 euros de frais d'envoi). Dans ce cas, envoyez-moi un MP. Sinon, je peux vous mettre ça directement sur eBay (intitulé "KIT MAJ PB G4") avec Achat Immédiat, et je vous envoie le lien. Mais je le mettrai à 110 euros (plus 5 euros de frais d'envoi), car eBay va taper dans les commissions et autres taxes...


----------

